# One of my villagers is sad, can I make them feel better?



## zombeats (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't want Beau to feel sad and if there is something i can do to make him feel better because I don't want him to move out ever


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 11, 2013)

He'll stop being sad in a short while and he'll be right as rain again afterwards


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Oct 11, 2013)

I've noticed this a few times with different villagers. And they do after a short time get over it. 

I always wonder, if there is something I can do to cheer them up when that happens. Like get em a piece of fruit. Or at least yell at the villager who upset them. I watched Camofrog bully Filbert and then Filbert was sad and it made me SO mad!! Lol


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wait, is he in his house? If so, buy him medicine.


----------



## the_bria (Oct 11, 2013)

you just have to wait it out.  when i see someone bully someone else i tend to go over to them and use the angry emote but it doesn't actually do anything to help out the situation.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 11, 2013)

If he is in his house with a sad cloud over his head it means he's sick so you can bring him medicine. If another villager or you upset him he gets over it in a few minutes and acts like it never even happened. I hate when my villagers are sad but we can never do anything to help.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And just because he's sad he will not move out because of it. Just make sure whenever he pings to tell him to stay and you can keep him for as long as you want c:


----------



## LuckyLover (Jul 17, 2022)

Zero7STARZ said:


> I've noticed this a few times with different villagers. And they do after a short time get over it.
> 
> I always wonder, if there is something I can do to cheer them up when that happens. Like get em a piece of fruit. Or at least yell at the villager who upset them. I watched Camofrog bully Filbert and then Filbert was sad and it made me SO mad!! Lol


When I see my favourite villagers walking away sad or mad from a conversation with other villagers, I go up to those villagers and just push them (walk into them) until they get upset about it.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2022



the_bria said:


> you just have to wait it out.  when i see someone bully someone else i tend to go over to them and use the angry emote but it doesn't actually do anything to help out the situation.


Do what I do and walk into the villager (push them) until they get upset. No one makes Lucky sad and gets away with it on my watch!


----------

